# Fragen zu VPN Tunnel/ Fernwartung Russland



## ReMaTho (27 Januar 2020)

Hallo alle zusamen!

ich hätte ein paar Fragen- beziehungsweise hoffe ich auf eure Unterstützung zum Thema Fernwartung...

Wir sind in zwei Wochen in Russland für einen Umbau an einer bestehenden Anlage. Der Programmierer der bestehenden Anlage ist zwar nicht mehr in der Firma- wird aber diesen Umbau von "zu Hause" aus unterstützen. Heute haben wir einen Test mit dem VPN Tunnel gemacht- jedoch ohne Erfolg weil uns die IP Adresse nicht freigegeben wird... (Warum auch imme rund ist leider unumstößlich...) Jetzt bleibt für uns nur die Möglichkeit, einen Laptop mit allen Lizenzen (Safety, HMI,...) mitzunehmen und der Programmierer steigt dann über zB TeamViewer auf den Rechner ein.

Meine Frage ist, ob es nicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit mit einem eigenen Router und VPN gäbe (Also Router mit Verbindung an Maschine und Internet Verbindung (vielleicht sogar per WLAN?)? Immerhin muss ich ja mit dem Laptop vor Ort auch irgendwie ins Netz- also sollte das Möglich sein...
Ja- ich bin kein Programmierer wie er im Buche steht- eher irgendwo zwischen drinnen... 

Danke für eure Hilfe 

LG


----------



## Blockmove (27 Januar 2020)

Was heist die IP-Adresse wird nicht freigegeben?
Bei einem VPN-Tunnel gibt es ja nicht nur eine Adresse.

Ansonsten gibt es viele Fernwartungslösungen auf dem Markt.
Phoenix Contact MGuard, Wachendorff, Delta Logic, MB connect, ...
Die Router funktionieren mit verschiedenen Netzen (LAN, WLAN, 3G, 4G, ...). Teilweise sind die Geräte modular aufgebaut.
Bei den meisten gibt es ein "Vermittlungsportal", so dass du mit wechselnden IP-Adressen kein Problem hast.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Larzerus (27 Januar 2020)

Das Problem des TE ist eventuell wirklich Länderspezifisch.
Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Russland aber ich habe einen
Kollegen der in Saudi Arabien ähnliche Probleme hatte.

Ich vermute ihr wollt einen der Anbieter für VPN nutzen die ihren Service in Russland eingestellt haben.


----------



## Chräshe (27 Januar 2020)

Als vorübergehende Lösung zur IBN ein Notebook mitgeben und über TeamViewer zugreifen halte ich für die einfachste Möglichkeit. 
Das geht in der Regel einfacher, als vor Ort mit der IT zu verhandeln. 
TeamViewer braucht folgende Portfreigaben:
https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Knowledge-Base-DE/Welche-Ports-verwendet-TeamViewer/ta-p/55832


----------



## Senator42 (27 Januar 2020)

Vielleicht kann man in dieser Fa. auch *gar nicht* ins Internet.

Hatten wir auch mal (sogar in Deutschland), weil das ganze Netz noch nicht so richtig aufgebaut war.
Haben dann ein eigenes Netz mit einem Surfstick im Router aufgebaut.
War gar nicht so arg teuer.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Januar 2020)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man in dieser Fa. auch *gar nicht* ins Internet.
> 
> Hatten wir auch mal (sogar in Deutschland), weil das ganze Netz noch nicht so richtig aufgebaut war.
> Haben dann ein eigenes Netz mit einem Surfstick im Router aufgebaut.
> War gar nicht so arg teuer.



Wenn das so ist ein Handy mit einer Russischen SIM-Karte und das Handy als Access Point nutzen.
Eine SIM Karte kostet nicht viel in Russland und von der Netzabdeckung können wir in Deutschland 
träumen. 



Chräshe schrieb:


> Als vorübergehende Lösung zur IBN ein Notebook mitgeben und über TeamViewer zugreifen halte ich für die einfachste Möglichkeit.
> Das geht in der Regel einfacher, als vor Ort mit der IT zu verhandeln.
> TeamViewer braucht folgende Portfreigaben:
> https://community.teamviewer.com/t5/Knowledge-Base-DE/Welche-Ports-verwendet-TeamViewer/ta-p/55832


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (28 Januar 2020)

Warum nehmt ihr nicht einfach einen *Mobilfunkrouter*, der genau für solche Fälle konzipiert ist (Kunden-IT lässt einen nicht ins Netz oder besagtes Netz existiert noch nicht).

Diesen könnt ihr dann auch so konfigurieren, dass er direkt beim Kunden bleiben könnte (wenn er ihn denn bezahlt), um zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt vielleicht nicht noch einmal ein paar Tausend Euro für Flug, Hotel, etc. zahlen müsst bzw. der Kunde. Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, solch ein Gerät in der Anlage zu lassen...

Dann kannste Laptop mit allen Lizenzen auch zuhause lassen


----------



## Spassbass (28 Januar 2020)

Man könnte auch einen Rechner ohne Lizenzen nehmen. Auf diesen per Team Viewer VPN zugreifen und das Routing dementsprechend einstellen, dann kann der Softwareler mit seiner Software von seinem Rechner online zugreifen und mach benötigt keine Lizenzen VorOrt. Man benötigt lediglich 2 Netzwerkschnittstellen auf dem Rechner VorOrt.


----------

